# ohio&#039;s greatest



## mickshroom (Mar 14, 2013)

Well its offical! They were looking for the best shroom hunter in Ohio and they got ahold of me! Look for my article in the Lima News next week. Maybe you rookies can learn something from a real shroomer. Go get'um guys.


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

I was out in the woods walking near a lake fishing and couldn't believe my eyes, saw a black morel. As I got right up to the tree it was near I noticed it was only a raccoon turd.


----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Well Mickshroom Thats just not possible because everyone knows Im the greatest hunter in the world.Ask me Ill tell you!LOL!


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

There has been a documented find in Okahoma.


----------



## pedro (Oct 17, 2012)

Oklahoma


----------

